# Floating Boudin stuffed peppers



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Had some Rouses boudin last over and needed something to do with it so I figure I would throw something together, came up with cornbread and boudin stuffed peppers in a French onion soup bath. Tasty for sure









Before the bath and oven and...










Finished dinner!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## george hirst (Feb 28, 2014)

man that looks good!


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks wonderful! Interesting combo.


----------

